# Ih 454



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm knew here so let's hope I do this right.. I have a 1972 ,454 I'm being told that it's a European tractor, is there anyway of telling by the ser.#? OH forgot it's gas, what I do know parts are hard to find and costly. Any info about a 454 will be greatly appreciated.Thank you very much.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The IH 454 was made in Doncaster England, sold in the US. The serial number should be found on the left side of the clutch housing, and begin with 4908 for the year you list.

Technically they are all the same no matter where sold. 

Excellent tractor, a bit thirsty in the gas version. Difficult to actually wear out if kept serviced. 
Parts are available in the aftermarket very readily. Common ignition parts are found at NAPA. Carb parts are on ebay and amazon, or at Case IH, and at NAPA. Everything else is easy to find unless you are looking for cast housings, then a salvage yard is in order.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

By the way I've been reading the serial number I come up it's a 72 here's the# what do you think 221012444006034X,?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

1971 would be the year of manufacture.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you very much you've been very helpful..


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Can any one tell me what is a good plug to run in this 454 ?


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Is 1658 hrs.alot of hrs for a 71 ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

NAPA will have a listing of modern plugs to use in your tractor.

The hours you show are very low for the year. Most tractors that size rack up around 500-1,000 hours a year.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

I hate to be a pain in the rear but I'm new to this, I'm looking for a wiring harness for my tractor now if anyone can direct me in the right direction?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.batescorp.com/cart/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=12948


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Can you tell me which one I need?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

best call them for advice


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Called Bates about the harness they're asking me if it's European are North American made I have no idea. Any help in this matter will be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

All IH 454 tractors were made in Doncaster, England.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you I will call them back tomorrow and try and tell them.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

This carb has what's called a drip hole it was plugged up so I'm soaking it in solvent and then put it back together and see what happens.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

On my 454 it has a transmission oil pressure switch can anyone tell me what this switch does?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

howdy txpoweranger,

Usually an oil pressure switch makes a circuit to ground if you lose oil pressure, turns on a red light indicating lost pressure in the transmission.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you very much, I wasn't for sure what it did, this tractor has been a learning experience for me. I've noticed that you don't see many in the the salvage yard to get parts and if you do find one the sheet metal is already gone. Thank you again for your information.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about a 7' flail mower pto hp to run it, what it's good for etc.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about a Rhino rh 88 7' flail mower?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

35 HP and an RPM of 2100


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if the 454 was assembled in the UK are was it built in the UK?

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

On my tractor the shifter for the hi-low- neutral- rev is very sloppy can this be adjusted?

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Just finished draining the hydraulic fluid and and flushed the system cleaned the screen and changed the filter, when I refill the system with new hydraulic fluid do I have to bleed the system and if so how do I do it?

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

txpoweranger said:


> On my tractor the shifter for the hi-low- neutral- rev is very sloppy can this be adjusted?
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app



Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

txpoweranger said:


> Just finished draining the hydraulic fluid and and flushed the system cleaned the screen and changed the filter, when I refill the system with new hydraulic fluid do I have to bleed the system and if so how do I do it?
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app



Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking for a manual for my tractor, I have the service manual I'm looking for one that covers more than just the motor, any suggestions?

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## mrblanche (Aug 4, 2017)

There is an operator's manual on ebay, I believe. It's not the original, but a copy of that. I'm in the same boat as you, but with a 464.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

The best deal I've found is here on this site.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## mrblanche (Aug 4, 2017)

I have received the Operator's Manual for the IH 464, and it is extremely helpful. It was $19 on ebay from a group called "Peaceful Creek New and Vintage Manuals."


----------

